# Solved: Emerson TV digital channels missing



## ViRi (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello, I've been using my Emerson TV with an antenna for a few years now and just recently I plugged in an HDMI cable into my computer, everything was working fine and I was able to watch DVDs from my computers player but when I went back to watch TV several channels were missing. my lineup now looks like 2.3 without 2.1 or 2.2 and there is 5.2 5.4 without 5.1 or 5.3 and others are missing as well. 
Doing an auto program channel scan does not show those that are missing. I've also tried typing in 2.1 and it just goes to 2.3 the TV says i cannot add a digital channel it must be auto programmed. Did I burn out my tuner by plugging in an HDMI cable?


----------



## ViRi (Jul 22, 2004)

So the fix was unplugging everything and then the power cord from the wall, then trying to turn it on right away so the light went from red to green and back to red.
I left everything unplugged over night and the next day tried to reprogram without the antenna plugged in and it scanned and said nothing found, then it had me hold down the OK button for 3 seconds and it reset the TV and asked me to plug in the antenna after the scan all channels were back.


----------

